# Playful Videos of Corydora Catfish-Julii and Sterbai



## Steve180 (May 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been around the site much lately but reading your posts have helped me a lot through my aquaria experiences in the past.

I have recently uploaded a couple of fun videos of my corydora catfish for others who love these playful catfish:

Corydora Sterbai and Julii with Red Cherry Shrimp in Aquarium - YouTube

In the Tank With Corydora Sterbai, Julii, Green, Red Cherry Shrimp & Black Neon Tetras - YouTube

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love corydoras. neat vids


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those are some happy looking corydoras!
Great videos. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice corys..sterbais and juliis are my favorites. Nice job with the video!


----------



## Steve180 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks. They are really interesting to watch. Sometimes they are really shy but other times they just line up to greet you at the front of the aquarium


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Hahaha. Watch them school together in a big group or exhibit breeding behaviour a few hours after a water change . Great fish to have.


----------

